# Saiga Trigger Conversion



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

Is there anyone in the Pensacola area that has done a Saiga / AK trigger conversion. I need some help / advise. joe K @ 850-501-4692


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im not in town but it is not very hard. What exact model are you doing?


----------



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

*response!*

I'm looking to buy a saiga 5.45XXXX....I already have a 7.62 which had the conversion completed when I purchased it. I wanted to talk to someone who knows how to install the conversion and help me decide what and where to buy the conversion.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Head over the the saiga12forum and you should be able to find some detailed instructions. As long as you just want to do the pistol grip/trigger conversion its pretty easy and straight forward.


----------



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

*Thanks, my friend!*

Thanks, my friend!

SSgt. Joe Kocon Sr.
USAF 1963-69


" We were soldiers once, and young." 
Lt. Gen. Hal G. Moore


----------

